# Wiring up for Power Windows!



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I lived under the assumption that b13 (4 door) doors are pre wired for power windows, however, the fact is that there is no such thing out there and they need to be wired for power regulators.

Has any one gone through this exercise before? Is the main harness ( which travels from engine compartment to the driver side in the cabin) able to handle power windows w/o having to replace it. I saw there is a relay for power windows on the left side of battery.

My feeling is that all the harnesses on cabin side need to be replaced to add power to windows and locks.

Any one has scoop on this matter?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No that's not a relay, that's a fusible link you saw. You don't need to run any wiring to the engine bay at all.

If I were a snake, it would have bit you, I posted this a week ago:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76026


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh well, thanks for shaking my head, however, I saw your instructions and I have the complete wiring diagram as well from the service manual. The main problem at this time I have is how to connect the wires into the OEM master window switch since it needs those special connectors , two of them. I checked with dealer, he is asking $70.00 for the front door complete harness which will fit into the master switch. What I need are those connectors even if the wire is cut that's fine. Otherwise I will have to sacrifice another $70.00 just because I do need that stupid connector.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You can probably just crimp female quick disconnects to your wires and slip them over the metal tabs that the harnesses would have plugged into. If you can take a picture of the OEM switches where the harnesses are supposed to plug in, I can tell you how to connect to them without the harnesses.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is picture of OEM power switch. Rob, do u know where the wire number starts and ends. I have the wiring diagram from service manual which reads wire numnber from 1....18










I got these connectors from Maxima, however the wires do not match, so I must know which pin connects to what? For example there is no red wire at all, but I see one red wire with black stripe.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Okay, the 6 terminal plug on the switch, looking at it as it is in the picture, the top row three terminals are 5,3,1 in that order, left to right, the bottom row is 6,4,2. 

5 = Black, 3 = White/Red, 1 = Gray/blue, 6 = Blue/Black, 4 = Gray/Red, 2 = Blue/Red.

The 12 terminal plug on the switch, again, using your picture for orientation, the top row, 6 terminals are 17, 15, 13, 11, 9, and 7, in that order, left to right, the bottom row is 18, 16, 14, 12, 10, and 8.

17 = not used, 15 = not used, 13 = Light Green/Black, 11 = not used, 9 = White/Red, 7 = Red, 18 = Green/Blue, 16 = Green, 14 = Green/Red, 12 = Not used, 10 = not used, 8 = not used.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Rob. I created this diagram as per your last message. Looking into the Main Switch, does that look about right:


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Okay, I tested those and they work pretty fine, I got +12V and -12V across the power window wires(Blue/Black and Blue/Red) when I press the switch up and down for driver side window.

Also, I got 12V and 5V at the signal wires when I press up and down the remaining three window switches.

Now the questions are:
1. What the auto switch does, how to test it.
2. What the window lock switch does and how to test it.


Also, I will appreciate if you can send the connector pin descriptions for the passenger side window as well.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The individual switches at each door should have a 8 position harness. This drawing is of the harness socket on the switch:










If you go back to my thread that has all the color codes for each passenger switch, those are listed in numerical order, so just go back and cross reference and you're all set.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Old*

anyone up on this topic still? I really want to look into doing it. What I know is that in my car I DO NOT have the harness in the dash that has the extra connector that would allow the door harness with power windows to hook into it. I am able to get every single piece of OEM equipment for power windows and locks, regulers, door harness, etc.... I just dont have the in the dash harness that allows it to connect.

Is the write up that Toolapcfan did for connecting the regulers and switches without that main harness or ..............???

thanks folks...

jake


----------

